# Jeepowners on mileage



## texas skiffaroo

Would appreciate hearing from Jeep owners about what mileage did any troubles start?
In other words what to expect if I buy one with 0ver 100,000 miles.
Which year model engines were longer lasting?
Which one's are lemons to watch out for?
Every one I've seen so far that was reasonably priced had over 100,000 miles.
Thank you.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Which model / generation are you asking about?


----------



## mhooper

texas skiffaroo said:


> Would appreciate hearing from Jeep owners about what mileage did any troubles start?
> In other words what to expect if I buy one with 0ver 100,000 miles.
> Which year model engines were longer lasting?
> Which one's are lemons to watch out for?
> Every one I've seen so far that was reasonably priced had over 100,000 miles.
> Thank you.


1997-2006 TJ 4.0 inline six engine regularly sees 200,000 plus miles. 
2007-2011 JK 3.8 v-six overall good engine. Not enough power to me. A lot of them will burn a lot of oil. 1 qt per 3 to 5 thousand miles even though the Jeep guys say this is normal. 
2012-current 3.6 v-six Good engine with good power. I lemon lawed my 2012 so I would steer clear of that year. Lots of them have electrical issues. The 2012 and 2013 had a lot of cylinder head issues. Get a car fax.
My 2013JK i have now has had no issues. Hope this helps.


----------



## Viking48

I have a '99 with 130,000 and no problems


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Pocketfisherman said:


> Which model / generation are you asking about?


Any 4wd hard top jeep that we can take surf fishing.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Thanks mhooper & viking that's the kind of info I was looking for


----------



## dwilliams35

The problems generally aren't just really heavy in the engine department: there's problems with certain axles, for example; which you won't see without either putting pretty big tires on it, or just thrashing it. The real beauty of most of the older ones (Pre-JK) is just the fact that you can work on them pretty easily: they are heavily supported by the aftermarket on pretty much every part on the thing, and inexpensively as well. The JK's are much better than the average vehicle in that department, but they're a little bit more "affected" by soccer-momitis. They started going more for a luxury/family car feel with the JK's, and as a result don't have quite the baling wire and duct tape repair abilities that the CJ's, YJ's, and even the TJ's have..


----------



## Chadgreen

05 tj wrangler x. 74,000 stright 6.
Blew the top end. Guy said it was from water but she's a pavement princess due to Dana 30-35.
Popped two axles. And I go through battery's probably once a year.
Just had a break line blow out due to the over sized tires rubbing the line. Scary because I was on the boat ramp lol.


Buying a jeep is like buying a dream. Do not spare any money. Do it right and buy a rebicon.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Chadgreen said:


> 05 tj wrangler x. 74,000 stright 6.
> Blew the top end. Guy said it was from water but she's a pavement princess due to Dana 30-35.
> Popped two axles. And I go through battery's probably once a year.
> Just had a break line blow out due to the over sized tires rubbing the line. Scary because I was on the boat ramp lol.
> 
> Buying a jeep is like buying a dream. Do not spare any money. Do it right and buy a rebicon.


Sounds like I better go back to looking at Toyota 4 runners.


----------



## Specsniper

I have an'03 Rubicon with 110k miles and has only seen the repair shop for a scheduled tune-up. That may all change after posting this response . I added a lift, larger tires, bumpers, winch and a few other things early on and have used them all off road. I don't abuse it nearly as much these days as I once did but not scared to do so anytime. Everything works except the washer motor here just recently. Does not burn oil. I only wish the 4.0 had more power but the good news is I can swap in a HEMI if the 4.0 dies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Thanks for the info Specsniper
Still looking for older models with less gadgets, but they are all high mileage.


----------



## iamatt

Just had an JK 3.8 2010 for just over a year. 92000 and my wife says it started making a annoying ticking sound.. Ohhh hell Here we go. Only had two oil changes in it so I dropped oil. Try 30W instead of 20. Sounds like the POS spun a bearing. The 42RLE auto is a POS too. Going to take this to dealership since warranty is 100K. Hopefully they can put crate motor in it. I had a jeep back in the day but it was 79 cj5. I really dislike American vehicles. Not trying to be in patriotic but most of thus newer stuff is just junk. If you insist on a jeep get a manual unless you are doing severe rock crawling stuff that is life or death if you stall out. The auto is geared very odd to me which makes it seem like low power. I have seen other people OK jk wrangler forum who have spun bearings at 30 and 40 K. If I were going to get a jeep again it would be 2005 CRD. 

If any 2coolers work for jeep dealership please pm me. Thanks.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35

iamatt said:


> Just had an JK 3.8 2010 for just over a year. 92000 and my wife says it started making a annoying ticking sound.. Ohhh hell Here we go. Only had two oil changes in it so I dropped oil. Try 30W instead of 20. Sounds like the POS spun a bearing. The 42RLE auto is a POS too. Going to take this to dealership since warranty is 100K. Hopefully they can put crate motor in it. I had a jeep back in the day but it was 79 cj5. I really dislike American vehicles. Not trying to be in patriotic but most of thus newer stuff is just junk. If you insist on a jeep get a manual unless you are doing severe rock crawling stuff that is life or death if you stall out. The auto is geared very odd to me which makes it seem like low power. I have seen other people OK jk wrangler forum who have spun bearings at 30 and 40 K. If I were going to get a jeep again it would be 2005 CRD.
> 
> If any 2coolers work for jeep dealership please pm me. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 apparently that 3.8 has a real problem with that bearing..


----------



## iamatt

dwilliams35 said:


> apparently that 3.8 has a real problem with that bearing..


Actually it might be a cracked flexplate instead. Either way just another issue with these JK jobbies.


----------



## Bob Keyes

I have an 89 Cherokee with 263k miles, it is my daily driver, it has never taken me anywhere that it did not bring me home. 4L six and dana 30/35 axles and unlike someone else's jeep it ain't no pavement princess, it is about as hard to bust up as an anvil!:walkingsm


----------



## Pocketfisherman

2009 JK - Rubicon Unlimited (4 door). No issues other than a broken clip that holds the transfer case shift lever cable to the lever ($1.50 for a new clip from Lowes), and a clutch that wore out at 68K miles due to lots of city driving and stop and go in traffic.


----------



## MilamtoSonora

I have a 1993 jeep wrangler with 210,000 miles that doesn't do anything except start and run. It doesn't burn oil or have too much blow by, but does leak in the normal places.


----------



## iamatt

dwilliams35 said:


> apparently that 3.8 has a real problem with that bearing..


Ron Carter says they had to pull the heads and it is the lifters. Sound like rod knocking to me. I find that odd since these 3.8 have rollers. If that is the case that would probably mean camshaft need to be replaced as well. Will engine flush then stick 30 in there and do an used oil analysis and see if we got bearings...


----------



## AndrewLing

My 02 4wd Jeep WJ has 138,000 miles and is running better than most jeeps with this many miles. Still has the stock 4.7 v8 and stock transmission. No clicks or funny sounds, runs perfectly fine. Oil change every 3,000 miles and routine maintenance. No engine light for 8 months.


----------



## stdreb27

**** my YJ ran with 150,000 miles when I dropped the tranny to fix some suspension issues as much sand as transmission fluid came out.


----------



## stdreb27

To make a long story short that straight 6 and 4 banger power trains were pretty dang tough. It was the suspension and steering where my failures occurred.


----------



## iamatt

Ron carter calls and says they put it all back together and still ticking. Not to play armchair mechanic but I told them to drop pan but they pull heads before looking at oil. Told them when dropped off pretty sure spun bearing.. Yep. Thruster bearing went and clankity clank. Long block on order  have to say the guys at Ron carter have been very easy to deal with, haven't given me any hassles so far. Guess the technician learned a lesson. First thing I would have done was drop oil pan, oh well!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

My 97 had high miles on it when I bought it, no issues until someone tried to cross a 5 lane right in front of me. My new to me 99 came with over 100 and still no major issues. This one came from Oklahoma and was wheeled there, I do believe the synchronizers are about to go out in my transmission but not a big issue unless you try to shift to fast. If I were to have to go looking again I would look for another TJ or LJ with no lifts or mods and do it all myself like I did on the 97. My reasoning on that is if it has no upgrades then it was more than likely a pavement pounder and never saw any serious off-roading so less wear and tear even with high mileage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas skiffaroo

RAMROD1 said:


> My 97 had high miles on it when I bought it, no issues until someone tried to cross a 5 lane right in front of me. My new to me 99 came with over 100 and still no major issues. This one came from Oklahoma and was wheeled there, I do believe the synchronizers are about to go out in my transmission but not a big issue unless you try to shift to fast. If I were to have to go looking again I would look for another TJ or LJ with no lifts or mods and do it all myself like I did on the 97. My reasoning on that is if it has no upgrades then it was more than likely a pavement pounder and never saw any serious off-roading so less wear and tear even with high mileage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's pretty good reasoning
Will keep that in mind while searching
Leaning toward 4wd 4 runner Toyota or F J cruiser


----------



## RAMROD1

I have had both and would go with the FJ over the 4Runner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman

iamatt said:


> Just had an JK 3.8 2010 for just over a year. 92000 and my wife says it started making a annoying ticking sound.. Ohhh hell Here we go. Only had two oil changes in it so I dropped oil. Try 30W instead of 20. Sounds like the POS spun a bearing. The 42RLE auto is a POS too. Going to take this to dealership since warranty is 100K. Hopefully they can put crate motor in it. I had a jeep back in the day but it was 79 cj5. I really dislike American vehicles. Not trying to be in patriotic but most of thus newer stuff is just junk. If you insist on a jeep get a manual unless you are doing severe rock crawling stuff that is life or death if you stall out. The auto is geared very odd to me which makes it seem like low power. I have seen other people OK jk wrangler forum who have spun bearings at 30 and 40 K. If I were going to get a jeep again it would be 2005 CRD.
> 
> If any 2coolers work for jeep dealership please pm me. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Cracked exhaust manifold is a high failure item on the 3.8, and it makes a ticking noise when it goes that gets louder under engine load.


----------



## iamatt

Spun bearing like I thought, Its been at Ron carter with long block next to it waiting for authorization to install it... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcr

I have a 93 ZJ with the 4.0

155K

No major issues


----------



## iamatt

Cannot recommend one with a 3.8 minivan motor. Especially if you do not have the 100K power train warranty. This is what happened to the wifes with routine maintenance feeding it amsoil synthetic series 30W. They are doomed to fail. Lucky we had ~2K left on the 100K warranty and replaced at no charge.


----------



## Humble Fisherman

98 TJ
165k miles
Had it since 49k miles

4" lift
3 tires
Banks exhaust and headers
8k winch (comes in handy)

Use for surf fishing primarily. Been in some tough situations and it got me back to the pavement.

Like others said, many replacement and aftermarket parts are inexpensive.

Simple to work on. 

Not sure on parts and workability of the 4Runner or FJ.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Thanks for all the info.
Now I'm leaning toward 4wd small pickup.
Who wants all those smelly fish inside, and where to put the poles?
Pick up, just throw everything in the back.
Probably TRD Toyota or just 4wd Toyota.
What's the big diff in these two for surf fishing?


----------



## texas skiffaroo

What's the big diff between 4wd and 4wd with the TRD package if you are mainly driving on the beach?


----------



## iamatt

Old thread what did you end up getting? Just replaced the wife's jeep with an 2011 4x4 4runner during lunch!


----------



## Jlacour

My wife drives a 2015 JKU with 90k+ miles on it. I love that 3.6L. Plenty of power and she averages 20 mph highway. 
I have had a few YJs with 120k miles on 4 bangers, no complaints other than no power. I'm currently searching for my 4.0L TJ toy.


----------



## jhobbs

I have a 94YJ. I bought with stock components it in 03 with 90k miles. Looked in good shape when I bought it, but had to rebuild the engine around 105k and transfer case shortly after. I have lifted it, put larger tires on it, and changed the gear ratio since and haven't had any issues. Has around 150k now, alot of those are offroad miles.


----------



## BluewaterAg26

I have a 2003 TJ 4.0L w/ 4" lift and 33" MTs, 42k miles. I just regeared mine with 456 gears. I sold my atv and use the jeep with a/c and heat on the deer lease/beach, love it.


----------



## bubbas kenner

My friend has a new Rubicon 2016 took it back bc it leaked at the top of windshield was told at the dealer they all do!!


----------



## Ducatibilt

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I have a 2003 TJ 4.0L w/ 4" lift and 33" MTs, 42k miles. I just regeared mine with 456 gears. I sold my atv and use the jeep with a/c and heat on the deer lease/beach, love it.


So do you feel the 4:56 gears were the right gearing for this set up or would you go different if doing it again? We just added a 4" lift and 33's to my sons TJ and are about to regear it. Of course he's already talking 35's and flat fenders so still figuring out which way we want to go.


----------



## BluewaterAg26

> So do you feel the 4:56 gears were the right gearing for this set up or would you go different if doing it again?


Yes. Good overall pull on the road and acceleration is good with 33" tires. I cant comment on 35s but Im sure they would pull ok as well.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

*Mileage*



texas skiffaroo said:


> Would appreciate hearing from Jeep owners about what mileage did any troubles start?
> In other words what to expect if I buy one with 0ver 100,000 miles.
> Which year model engines were longer lasting?
> Which one's are lemons to watch out for?
> Every one I've seen so far that was reasonably priced had over 100,000 miles.
> Thank you.


My TJ has 250,xxx and counting. No major issues so far, but I did notice my steering box leaking today


----------

